# Thanks Guys



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for bringing back the forum. I have to admit I was afraid there would never be another forum as good as the DWR's. I think you're on your way to becoming better than the old site. Of course the humor alone makes it worthwhile:

"About the Utah Wildlife Network
We haven't quite gotten around to writing this up just yet. We can say, however, that the Utah Wildlife Network is actually a network for humans, not wildlife. Wild animals are, of course, welcome here, but are subject to being shot, hooked or trapped when in season."

Now that’s just funny! :lol: :lol:.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to have to along for the ride.


----------



## builderbob68 (Sep 12, 2007)

I for one am very glad that I found this forum. I was not involved in the old one, but am very glad you brought this one back online.

*()*


----------

